# Missing children in Hurghada



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Wednesday 11th April, around 15:00 p.m., one little boy was kidnapped from ElMamsha, Arabesque coffee shop.His name is Omar, one year and 3 month old. The mum let him with one foreigner woman who was speaking a little arabic, and went with her daughter to the toilet.When she return back the woman and her son disappeared. That woman was accompanied by a girl 3 years.
Please, who has any information, contact the following numbers: 01068807626, 01002860063.

A 7 yr old boy Youssif Ahmed, disappeared on the same day. I have heard a ransom has been asked for.

What is happening here!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The whole world has gone mad...

Years ago my boss told me never to tell anyone who I work for and I have never revealed his name other than to trusted friends, as I may be kidnapped and ransomed he would not pay it..


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> The whole world has gone mad...
> 
> Years ago my boss told me never to tell anyone who I work for and I have never revealed his name other than to trusted friends, as I may be kidnapped and ransomed he would not pay it..


So at least you know where you stand! Nice.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

allAfrica.com: Egypt: Children Pay Price of Rising Insecurity


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> So at least you know where you stand! Nice.




Indeed I do


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope the children will return safely to their parents!


----------



## Alfleilawaleila70 (Apr 14, 2012)

All of us we wish so...


----------

